# Math check for first time ham (boston butt) cure



## mike w (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello all,

First off thank you to DiggingDogFarm for making your cure calculator, math is not my strong suit and this is my first attempt at using instacure #1 with pork.

Using the calculator here are my numbers.

boneless pork boston butt weight 1190g + 595g water for 156ppm gave me 4.46g instacure #1, 31.58g salt (kosher) and 214.g sugar (I used 100g of brown and the rest in regular sugar)

second piece weight is 1142g meat + 571g water for 156ppm gave me 4.28g instacure #1, 30.25g salt (kosher) and 205g sugar (regular)

I put the water, salt and sugars into a sauce pan and simmered along with about 1 tbsp. pickling spice & extra allspice berries for about 20 minutes. I then cooled the liquid to under 130 degrees and then added the instacure to it. Then I put the meat and the liquid into a bag and immersed it into water to get as much air out as possible and sealed the bag.

Basically the same procedure for the second bag, except I added hot chili flakes and ground nutmeg to change up the flavor some.













FB_IMG_14131878808567376.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 13, 2014


















KINDLE_CAMERA_1412162064000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 13, 2014






The fridge I have available for meat is a half fridge, so no 5 gal buckets. I've got a Rubbermaid food grade container that's 18"x12"x6" to use and that is the maximum size that will fit in that fridge. Below the bags of ham is 1lb chunks of maple bacon that I made the day before that are curing.

Thank you in advance for checking my numbers.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello Mike.  Sorry I missed this one.  I don't have the experience of many of these folks.  I do know who could have offered advice but by now I would say you have already started and so long as the ham doesn't smell funny or look funny I might go for it.  A ham of that size may not need injecting.  I'll contact a couple folks and ask their opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Mike.  Sorry I missed this one.  I don't have the experience of many of these folks.  I do know who could have offered advice but by now I would say you have already started and so long as the ham doesn't smell funny or look funny I might go for it.  A ham of that size may not need injecting.  I'll contact a couple folks and ask their opinion.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Yeah, if my Math is right those pieces are only about 2 1/2 pounds each, so injecting isn't needed.

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 14, 2014)

HEY!!  Hello Bear.  I was going to send you a PM.  I am not so up to speed on the curing process.  Thanks for the help!  While I have your attention have you seen Tom ( Mr T 59874 )?  Been a long time since I saw him on the site.  Just wondering how he is doing.

There ya go Mike.  If Bear says your mix is right; take that to the bank.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you both, I am just starting to learn about curing. I picked up a book by rytek kutas to learn more about making sausages. I feel more confident now using the calculator and using cures.

Bear, I look forward to one day trying to make your dried beef. Both of my grandfathers and my dad worked for Bethlehem steel in Johnstown and I've eaten those same sandwiches you mentioned :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> HEY!!  Hello Bear.  I was going to send you a PM.  I am not so up to speed on the curing process.  Thanks for the help!  While I have your attention have you seen Tom ( Mr T 59874 )?  Been a long time since I saw him on the site.  Just wondering how he is doing.
> 
> There ya go Mike.  If Bear says your mix is right; take that to the bank.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


I haven't seen him, but he stops in now & again.

Actually I didn't say that mix was right or wrong, because I don't use the brining type of cure. All I said was it's too small to need to be injected with cure.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Thank you both, I am just starting to learn about curing. I picked up a book by rytek kutas to learn more about making sausages. I feel more confident now using the calculator and using cures.
> 
> Bear, I look forward to one day trying to make your dried beef. Both of my grandfathers and my dad worked for Bethlehem steel in Johnstown and I've eaten those same sandwiches you mentioned :)


That's Great !!

I used to take two Venison Dried Beef Sammies in my lunch box every day to Bethlehem Steel (in Bethlehem), for 3 months after each Deer Season!!

Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 24, 2014)

I pulled both butts today, rinsed them off and sliced one for a fry test aka placate my wife who is a ham junkie. Results were fantastic. It tastes like Christmas haha.












KINDLE_CAMERA_1412534910000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 24, 2014





Crazy bright red color. I'm assuming that is from the cure #1












KINDLE_CAMERA_1412535319000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 24, 2014





Right off the skillet.

So tomorrow I'll be smoking these to 152 IT on the traeger weather permitting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2014)

That's Great, Mike-----That inside color you exposed is exactly how it should look, showing the cure went all the way to center.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The internal Temp only has to get to 145* to be safe to eat, but it isn't going to hurt to go to 152*.

Now that it's cured, your best options are:

#1    Smoke it to 145* IT and slice it thin for Buckboard Bacon.

#2   Smoke it to 200*--205* IT and pull it like Pulled Pork------Known as "Pulled Butt Ham".

#3   Smoke it to any place you want, between 145* and 200* and slice it for Sliced Butt Ham.

Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 24, 2014)

Probably I'll go with option #1 and option #3 since I've got two of these. One for my wife's breakfast and the other for sandwich cold cuts / ham, mashed potatoes,and gravy. 

Which brings me to ask a question, I'll be doing this again. Next time with a pork shoulder which I will de-bone and remove the skin. Basically split it into two big chunks, probably around 4 or 5 lbs each. I'll inject those, but I would like to smoke them for one-two hours then simmer to bring the IT up to 145. 

My traeger smoke temp is 180 but I use a wireless thermometer to monitor the grill temp and the meat. The grill on the smoke setting can hit upwards of 280 degrees. It fluctuates alot with it trying to adjust temperature. 
Since I can't cold smoke I want to get as much smoke into the meat but not really cook it too much and lose moisture.

I'd like to use those for your double smoked ham recipe. Hopefully that makes sense on what I want to do next. 
Go from fresh meat to a double smoked ham using equilibrium brining and injection.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Probably I'll go with option #1 and option #3 since I've got two of these. One for my wife's breakfast and the other for sandwich cold cuts / ham, mashed potatoes,and gravy.
> 
> Which brings me to ask a question, I'll be doing this again. Next time with a pork shoulder which I will de-bone and remove the skin. Basically split it into two big chunks, probably around 4 or 5 lbs each. I'll inject those, but I would like to smoke them for one-two hours then simmer to bring the IT up to 145.
> 
> ...


I only Double Smoke cheap Store Bought Hams that have already been cured & smoked. They are much cheaper & end up Awesome with the second smoke I give them!!!

If you want to do 2 different awesome products, you could try the following:

*Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham  *     

No injecting needed, and you could still use Pops Brine cure if you want. Just follow everything else in my Step by Step before & after the curing.

Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok, I'll be doing it like your BBB then. That'll work perfect. Thanks again Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Ok, I'll be doing it like your BBB then. That'll work perfect. Thanks again Bear!


Great !!

Just give me a yell if you run into any questions, Mike!!

Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

KINDLE_CAMERA_1412589200000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 25, 2014





On the smoker, running with hickory pellets this morning.













KINDLE_CAMERA_1412589228000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 25, 2014





So this is how a thatch roof gets replaced after about 20 years.


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

FB_IMG_14142385083463411.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 25, 2014






Finished. Taste test tonight for dinner :)


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

Taste test with some biscuits I made this morning. Delicious!












KINDLE_CAMERA_1412602575000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 25, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Taste test with some biscuits I made this morning. Delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks Fantastic, Mike!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









The Perfect Breakfast!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Fantastic, Mike!!!:drool :drool
> 
> The Perfect Breakfast!!Thumbs Up --------------:points:
> 
> ...


It was so good, I pulled a 6lb butt out of the freezer to thaw :) I guess Tuesday will be another meat heavy shopping trip! I am hoping that the stuffer I ordered gets here next week. I want to try your caseless snack sticks


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello Mike.  Looks like I left your house too early!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If they taste as good as they looked and smelled then you are in pig meat heaven.  The wife may just have to keep you around for another month or two!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great job.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

Next time you come visit, we'll feast Danny :)


----------



## mike w (Oct 13, 2014)

Hello all,

First off thank you to DiggingDogFarm for making your cure calculator, math is not my strong suit and this is my first attempt at using instacure #1 with pork.

Using the calculator here are my numbers.

boneless pork boston butt weight 1190g + 595g water for 156ppm gave me 4.46g instacure #1, 31.58g salt (kosher) and 214.g sugar (I used 100g of brown and the rest in regular sugar)

second piece weight is 1142g meat + 571g water for 156ppm gave me 4.28g instacure #1, 30.25g salt (kosher) and 205g sugar (regular)

I put the water, salt and sugars into a sauce pan and simmered along with about 1 tbsp. pickling spice & extra allspice berries for about 20 minutes. I then cooled the liquid to under 130 degrees and then added the instacure to it. Then I put the meat and the liquid into a bag and immersed it into water to get as much air out as possible and sealed the bag.

Basically the same procedure for the second bag, except I added hot chili flakes and ground nutmeg to change up the flavor some.













FB_IMG_14131878808567376.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 13, 2014


















KINDLE_CAMERA_1412162064000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 13, 2014






The fridge I have available for meat is a half fridge, so no 5 gal buckets. I've got a Rubbermaid food grade container that's 18"x12"x6" to use and that is the maximum size that will fit in that fridge. Below the bags of ham is 1lb chunks of maple bacon that I made the day before that are curing.

Thank you in advance for checking my numbers.


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello Mike.  Sorry I missed this one.  I don't have the experience of many of these folks.  I do know who could have offered advice but by now I would say you have already started and so long as the ham doesn't smell funny or look funny I might go for it.  A ham of that size may not need injecting.  I'll contact a couple folks and ask their opinion.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Mike.  Sorry I missed this one.  I don't have the experience of many of these folks.  I do know who could have offered advice but by now I would say you have already started and so long as the ham doesn't smell funny or look funny I might go for it.  A ham of that size may not need injecting.  I'll contact a couple folks and ask their opinion.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Yeah, if my Math is right those pieces are only about 2 1/2 pounds each, so injecting isn't needed.

Bear


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 14, 2014)

HEY!!  Hello Bear.  I was going to send you a PM.  I am not so up to speed on the curing process.  Thanks for the help!  While I have your attention have you seen Tom ( Mr T 59874 )?  Been a long time since I saw him on the site.  Just wondering how he is doing.

There ya go Mike.  If Bear says your mix is right; take that to the bank.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you both, I am just starting to learn about curing. I picked up a book by rytek kutas to learn more about making sausages. I feel more confident now using the calculator and using cures.

Bear, I look forward to one day trying to make your dried beef. Both of my grandfathers and my dad worked for Bethlehem steel in Johnstown and I've eaten those same sandwiches you mentioned :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> HEY!!  Hello Bear.  I was going to send you a PM.  I am not so up to speed on the curing process.  Thanks for the help!  While I have your attention have you seen Tom ( Mr T 59874 )?  Been a long time since I saw him on the site.  Just wondering how he is doing.
> 
> There ya go Mike.  If Bear says your mix is right; take that to the bank.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


I haven't seen him, but he stops in now & again.

Actually I didn't say that mix was right or wrong, because I don't use the brining type of cure. All I said was it's too small to need to be injected with cure.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 14, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Thank you both, I am just starting to learn about curing. I picked up a book by rytek kutas to learn more about making sausages. I feel more confident now using the calculator and using cures.
> 
> Bear, I look forward to one day trying to make your dried beef. Both of my grandfathers and my dad worked for Bethlehem steel in Johnstown and I've eaten those same sandwiches you mentioned :)


That's Great !!

I used to take two Venison Dried Beef Sammies in my lunch box every day to Bethlehem Steel (in Bethlehem), for 3 months after each Deer Season!!

Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 24, 2014)

I pulled both butts today, rinsed them off and sliced one for a fry test aka placate my wife who is a ham junkie. Results were fantastic. It tastes like Christmas haha.












KINDLE_CAMERA_1412534910000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 24, 2014





Crazy bright red color. I'm assuming that is from the cure #1












KINDLE_CAMERA_1412535319000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 24, 2014





Right off the skillet.

So tomorrow I'll be smoking these to 152 IT on the traeger weather permitting.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2014)

That's Great, Mike-----That inside color you exposed is exactly how it should look, showing the cure went all the way to center.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The internal Temp only has to get to 145* to be safe to eat, but it isn't going to hurt to go to 152*.

Now that it's cured, your best options are:

#1    Smoke it to 145* IT and slice it thin for Buckboard Bacon.

#2   Smoke it to 200*--205* IT and pull it like Pulled Pork------Known as "Pulled Butt Ham".

#3   Smoke it to any place you want, between 145* and 200* and slice it for Sliced Butt Ham.

Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 24, 2014)

Probably I'll go with option #1 and option #3 since I've got two of these. One for my wife's breakfast and the other for sandwich cold cuts / ham, mashed potatoes,and gravy. 

Which brings me to ask a question, I'll be doing this again. Next time with a pork shoulder which I will de-bone and remove the skin. Basically split it into two big chunks, probably around 4 or 5 lbs each. I'll inject those, but I would like to smoke them for one-two hours then simmer to bring the IT up to 145. 

My traeger smoke temp is 180 but I use a wireless thermometer to monitor the grill temp and the meat. The grill on the smoke setting can hit upwards of 280 degrees. It fluctuates alot with it trying to adjust temperature. 
Since I can't cold smoke I want to get as much smoke into the meat but not really cook it too much and lose moisture.

I'd like to use those for your double smoked ham recipe. Hopefully that makes sense on what I want to do next. 
Go from fresh meat to a double smoked ham using equilibrium brining and injection.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Probably I'll go with option #1 and option #3 since I've got two of these. One for my wife's breakfast and the other for sandwich cold cuts / ham, mashed potatoes,and gravy.
> 
> Which brings me to ask a question, I'll be doing this again. Next time with a pork shoulder which I will de-bone and remove the skin. Basically split it into two big chunks, probably around 4 or 5 lbs each. I'll inject those, but I would like to smoke them for one-two hours then simmer to bring the IT up to 145.
> 
> ...


I only Double Smoke cheap Store Bought Hams that have already been cured & smoked. They are much cheaper & end up Awesome with the second smoke I give them!!!

If you want to do 2 different awesome products, you could try the following:

*Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham  *     

No injecting needed, and you could still use Pops Brine cure if you want. Just follow everything else in my Step by Step before & after the curing.

Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok, I'll be doing it like your BBB then. That'll work perfect. Thanks again Bear!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Ok, I'll be doing it like your BBB then. That'll work perfect. Thanks again Bear!


Great !!

Just give me a yell if you run into any questions, Mike!!

Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

KINDLE_CAMERA_1412589200000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 25, 2014





On the smoker, running with hickory pellets this morning.













KINDLE_CAMERA_1412589228000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 25, 2014





So this is how a thatch roof gets replaced after about 20 years.


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

FB_IMG_14142385083463411.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 25, 2014






Finished. Taste test tonight for dinner :)


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

Taste test with some biscuits I made this morning. Delicious!












KINDLE_CAMERA_1412602575000.jpg



__ mike w
__ Oct 25, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2014)

Mike W said:


> Taste test with some biscuits I made this morning. Delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks Fantastic, Mike!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









The Perfect Breakfast!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





--------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That looks Fantastic, Mike!!!:drool :drool
> 
> The Perfect Breakfast!!Thumbs Up --------------:points:
> 
> ...


It was so good, I pulled a 6lb butt out of the freezer to thaw :) I guess Tuesday will be another meat heavy shopping trip! I am hoping that the stuffer I ordered gets here next week. I want to try your caseless snack sticks


----------



## kc5tpy (Oct 25, 2014)

Hello Mike.  Looks like I left your house too early!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   If they taste as good as they looked and smelled then you are in pig meat heaven.  The wife may just have to keep you around for another month or two!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Great job.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## mike w (Oct 25, 2014)

Next time you come visit, we'll feast Danny :)


----------

